# Your OSCAR (Academy Awards) Predictions.



## NerdyMunk (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought I would do a prediction thread based around the Oscars, and you can submit yours too. There's a lot of categories, so you don't have to pick every one. My predictions will be in green bold below and are mostly not based on whether I've seen them or not or just random predictions._
WARNING: Text Load Below!!!_*

BEST PICTURE*
*The Artist-Winner*
War Horse
The Descendants
Moneyball
The Tree of Life
Midnight in Paris
The Help
*Hugo*
Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close 

*BEST DIRECTOR*
*Michel Hazanavicius, The Artist-Winner*
Alexander Payne, The Descendants
*Martin Scorsese, Hugo*
Woody Allen, Midnight in Paris
Terrence Malick, The Tree of Life 

*BEST ACTOR*
Demian Bichir, A Better Life
George Clooney, The Descendants
*Jean Dujardin, The Artist - Winner +1*
Gary Oldman, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
Brad Pitt, Moneyball 

*BEST ACTRESS*
Glenn Close, Albert Nobbs
Viola Davis, The Help
Rooney Mara, The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
*Meryl Streep, The Iron Lady - Winner +1*
Michelle Williams, My Week With Marilyn 

*BEST SUPPORTING ACTOR*
Jonah Hill, Moneyball
Kenneth Branagh, My Week With Marilyn
Max von Sydow, Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close
*Nick Nolte, Warrior*
*Christopher Plummer, Beginners- Winner* 

*BEST SUPPORTING ACTRESS*
Berenice Bejo, The Artist
Jessica Chastain, The Help
Melissa McCarthy, Bridesmaids
Janet McTeer, Albert Nobbs
*Octavia Spencer, The Help- Winner +1*

*BEST ORIGINAL SCREENPLAY*
*The Artist*
Bridesmaids
Margin Call
*Midnight in Paris-Winner*
A Separation 

*BEST ADAPTED SCREENPLAY*
*The Descendants-Winner*
*Hugo*
The Ides of March
Moneyball
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy 

*BEST ANIMATED FEATURE*
A Cat in Paris
Chico & Rita
Kung Fu Panda 2
Puss in Boots
*Rango- Winner + 1*

*BEST FOREIGN LANGUAGE FILM*
*A Separation-Winner*
Footnote
In Darkness
Bullhead
*Monsieur Lahzar *

*BEST DOCUMENTARY FEATURE*
Pina
*Hell and Back Again*
If A Tree Falls: The Story of the Earth Liberation Front
Paradise Lost 3
*Undefeated-Winner* 

*BEST CINEMATOGRAPHY* 
The Artist
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
*Hugo-Winner*
The Tree of Life
*War Horse* 

*BEST ORIGINAL SCORE*
The Adventures of Tintin
*The Artist- Winner +1*
Hugo
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
War Horse 

*BEST ORIGINAL SONG*
*"Man or Muppet" from The Muppets- Winner +1 *
"Real in Rio" from Rio 

*BEST EDITING*
The Artist
The Descendants
*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo- Winner +1*
Hugo
Moneyball 

*BEST ART DIRECTION*
*The Artist*
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2
*Hugo-Winner*
Midnight in Paris
War Horse 

*BEST COSTUME DESIGN*
Anonymous
*The Artist-Winner*
Hugo
*Jane Eyre*
W.E. 

*BEST MAKEUP*
Albert Nobbs
*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2*
*The Iron Lady- Winner*

*BEST VISUAL EFFECTS*
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2
*Hugo-Winner*
Real Steel
Rise of the Planet of the Apes
*Transformers: Dark of the Moon *

*BEST SOUND MIXING*
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Moneyball
*Hugo- Winner*
*Transformers: Dark of the Moon*
War Horse 

*BEST SOUND EDITING*
Drive
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
*Hugo -Winner*
Transformers: Dark of the Moon
*War Horse *

*BEST ANIMATED SHORT*
Dimanche/Sunday
*The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris Lessmore- Winner *
La Luna
*A Morning Stroll*
Wild Life 

*BEST LIVE ACTION SHORT*
Pentecost
Raju
*The Shore- Winner +1 *
Time Freak
Tuba Atlantic 

*BEST DOCUMENTARY SHORT*
The Barber of Birmingham: Foot Soldier of the Civil Rights Movement
God Is the Bigger Elvis
*Incident in New Baghdad*
*Saving Face*
The Tsunami and the Cherry Blossom


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 25, 2012)

My predictions:

A bunch of the mediocre movies of the year are going to snag a bunch of the awards, and the Muppets will probably go home with a few. Dark of the moon should go home with at least one, same with Drive. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo is like top 5 if not top 3 movies of the year for me~


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 25, 2012)

Predictions eh?

*Best Picture*: The Help

*Best Director*: Martin Scorsese - Hugo

*Best Actor*: Gary Oldman - Tinker Tailor Soldier Soy

*Best Actress* : Meryl Streeps - The Iron Lady (She is brilliant)

*Best Supporting Actress*: Octavia Spencer - The Help

*Best Editing*: The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo

*Best Make-up*: Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows

*Best Costume Design*: Anonymous

*Best Visual effects*: Real Steel

Yarr


----------



## Gucci Mane (Feb 11, 2012)

that racist movie is gonna win big


----------



## Namba (Feb 11, 2012)

Star Wars Episode One in 3D is obviously gonna win. It's the best one because Jar Jar Binks is in it and all the others suck because he isn't in any of the others. I think he should've been Anakin.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2012)

Betty White wins everything and finally wins "*the game*"


----------



## Larry (Feb 11, 2012)

My prediction: The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo doesn't win anything. 

:C


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, it's over guys. I got eight of my predictions right. Winners are blue and bold (in which I have edited) or green with a +1 next to them indicating I got my prediction right.. Above poster, you are wrong. Dragon Tattoo won best editing.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't believe Dark of the Moon didn't come away with ANY, and WTF is "The Artist"? Never even heard of that, and Hugo came out of nowhere. It got almost no promotion until the week it came out, and even then, maybe one or two ad's a day at most.


----------



## Ames (Feb 27, 2012)

Best Picture: Iron Sky


----------



## Truxi (Feb 27, 2012)

I knew this year would be dominated by _The Artist_. But I'm happy _Rango_ got some recognition, because I thoroughly enjoyed it.

But I didn't pay that much attention to the rest of it: I was too busy fangirling at Cirque du Soleil, who are one of my favourite things right now.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> WTF is "The Artist"?



Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Artist_(film)
Basically, a tribute to Black and White era movies. I haven't watched it. 
Me? I can't comment on the results since I haven't watched most of these (stupid local theaters). But...

-They actually nominated the song from _Rio_?! That's such a throwaway nomination I can't even take it with a straight face.
-Glad _Midnigth in Paris_ won something.
-Kinda sad that _Harry Potter_ movies didn't win a single thing related to the visual aspects through all these years.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 27, 2012)

Downey and Paltrow were doing some obvious Avengers promoting.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 27, 2012)

I didn't agree with Best Makeup going to The Iron Lady.  Meryl Streep looked like Meryl Meryl Streep only older.  I guess it got the award because the makeup was the most subtle of the three? *shrugs*


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 27, 2012)

Truxi said:


> I knew this year would be dominated by _The Artist_. But I'm happy _Rango_ got some recognition, because I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> But I didn't pay that much attention to the rest of it: I was too busy fangirling at Cirque du Soleil, who are one of my favourite things right now.



The Cirque du Soleil was the best part of the show.  It woke me up because the rest of the show was putting me to sleep lol


----------

